# Typestry



## L-Boogie (6. November 2001)

Kennt jemand das Programm Typestry? Hab nur rausgefunden das es von Pixar ist und schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat. In der aktuellen PAGE stand das man damit interessante Textverzerrungen und Effekte generieren kann.

Ist es Free? Kann man es noch irgendwo bekommen? Wer kennt / hat das Teil überhaupt

Merci


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. November 2001)

hab mal ein wenig nachgeschaut. gut mal unter folgenden links nach: 
http://www.pcp.dtpnet.de/my_html/typestry_2.0.htm und
http://www.macpi.org/typestry.html 

hoffe das hilft.


----------



## L-Boogie (6. November 2001)

hey danke 

anscheined kann man das Teil wirklich nirgendswo mehr runterladen...

alte reviews von dem proggie hatte ich auch gefunden
schade...

kennst du das proggie? wird ja wohl net so was sein wie xara 3d ^_^
wollte es eigentlich nur mal zum rumexperimentieren haben


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. November 2001)

direkt kennen tue ich das teil nicht. aber ich denke nicht, dass es wie xara3d ist, da von pixar. pixar liefert meist qualität. aber deren inhouse produkte würde ich auch gerne mal testen.


----------



## L-Boogie (6. November 2001)

von pixar? 
och joh, so für ein Wochenende bei denen eingesperrt...
dat wär ne feine sache *G
oder wat haste gemeint?


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. November 2001)

die haben ja eine ganze menge von programmen, welche sie nur für sich selbst programmiert haben und dann in toy story, a bug's life usw. benutzt haben. auch ein praktikum oder so wär schon was tolles. is bloss leider zu weit weg.


----------

